# Monitor trotz PNP nicht erkannt / Win 7



## loneless (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem, welches ich nicht gelöst kriege.

Erst kurz zu meinem System:

Windows 7 64bit
Motherboard: Asus M2N Sli Deluxe
Monitor: Yuraku M2BABW 22"
Grafikkarte: Sparkle GeForce GTX 275 (1768 MB)
Treiberversion: 190.38

Jetzt zum Problem:

Der Monitor wird von Windows 7 nicht als PNP-Monitor erkannt. Die maximale Auflösung des Monitors ist 1600x1050@60Hz. Diese muss ich in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung manuell eintragen, da sie vom Treiber nicht vorgegeben wird.
Angeschlossen wird der Monitor per Analogkabel über DVI-Adapter. Die Grafikkarte hat leider keinen analogen Eingang mehr ^^
Treiber für den Monitor gibts bei Yuraku leider keine, geschweige denn sonstige Informationen über den Monitor. Auch der Service meldet sich nicht (hab da letzte Woche schon eine Anfrage per Kontaktformular geschickt).

Ein alter 17"-Monitor (Röhre) wird jedoch problemlos von Win 7 erkannt, an beiden Anschlüssen der Grafikkarte. Daran kanns also, denk ich, nicht liegen.

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich den Monitor dazu bekomme, sich erkennen zu lassen? Ich wollte nämlich mal diese Downsampling-Geschichten probieren, aber das klappt so mangels Skalierbarkeit nicht 

Danke schonmal!

Gruß
Loneless


----------



## peterpan361 (12. Oktober 2009)

probier doch mal den neusten treiber
und deinstalliere vorher den alten, bervor du den neuen treiber installierst


----------



## loneless (14. Oktober 2009)

Hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Monitor wird immer noch als Non-PNP aufgeführt. Die maximale Auflösung von 1600x1050@60Hz muss ich immer noch manuell in der NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung eintragen. Auch eine Skalierung ist weiterhin nicht möglich ...



Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass am Monitorkabel vielleicht ein Defekt vorliegt? Der Monitor an sich tut nen prima Job. Er nimmt fast alle Auflösungen (auch wenn manche Spiele den Monitor schon beim ersten Start ausserhalb der Reichweite bugsieren) und ist soweit ein tolles Gerät.


----------



## peterpan361 (14. Oktober 2009)

probier es mit ein dvi kabel


----------



## loneless (15. Oktober 2009)

Das wird nicht gehen. Der Monitor hat keinen Anschluss für ein DVI-Kabel. Wie schon im ersten Post erwähnt muss ich den Monitor per Analogkabel und DVI-Adapter an die Grafikkarte anschließen.

Ein Analog-zu-DVI-Kabel (also ohne Adapter) hab ich bisher keines gefunden. War auch keines beim Monitor dabei.


----------

